# 27 inch Full HD monitor for around Rs. 20000!!!



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

I need a 27 inch or greater Full HD monitor for my hostel room... 
The budget will be around Rs. 20000...

The source will be by laptop, Lenovo Ideapad Y500 which has an HDMI port and a VGA port...

My usage will be primarily Movies and Gaming... No photoshop or any other such tasks will be done so I don't think an IPS panel will be necessary... Or, will it be better???

I had singled out the following monitor: BenQ GL2760H 27 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor
BenQ GL2760H 27 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy BenQ GL2760H 27 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India: Flipkart.com

It will cost me around Rs. 17000... Is it good or are there any better choices???
Will the TN panel be inferior to the IPS panels???

Are there any greater size panels available at my price range???

My reason for picking the aforementioned panel is because of the 2 ms response time... 

So, guys help me out...


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

There are two AOC models at that range. Do check it out. And IMO IPS will be a better option. The only downside (?) will be a 5ms response time compared to 2ms of BenQ. But hey I don't think you will notice the difference. 

BTW donate me some of your money


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> There are two AOC models at that range. Do check it out. And IMO IPS will be a better option. The only downside (?) will be a 5ms response time compared to 2ms of BenQ. But hey I don't think you will notice the difference.
> 
> BTW donate me some of your money


Do you know the model no.???


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Do you know the model no.???


Number jagrons.
i2769Vm, i2757Fh


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Number jagrons.
> i2769Vm, i2757Fh


Thanks but I couldn't find them on any reliable website and snapdeal doesn't deliver to my area while itdepots shipping charges are crazy... 

They are 5ms response time too while the Benq one is 2ms...

But, they have got IPS and speakers... Damn... So confusing... 

What should I do???


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think you will be able to differentiate between 5ms and 2ms. But that's my opinion regarding the understanding of the human eye. But in color reproduction and clarity IPS wins hands down.
Snapdeal doe not ship to Ghy??


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 23, 2014)

a 24" FHD IPS panel is any day better to a 27" 1080p TN panel!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> a 24" FHD IPS panel is any day better to a 27" 1080p TN panel!


I didn't like gaming on an IPS... Too much ghosting... 

Any other reason why IPS is better???    

My TV is IPS and movies look fabulous on them...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I don't think you will be able to differentiate between 5ms and 2ms. But that's my opinion regarding the understanding of the human eye. But in color reproduction and clarity IPS wins hands down.
> Snapdeal doe not ship to Ghy??



Nope... I already am in Silchar... Will try and find those models locally... Snapdeal does ship some of the models to Silchar but I don't trust them... Had bad experience with them a couple of times... 

Anyway, the model I picked was chosen as the best buy by Digit...  

Hope I don't regret buying it if I do buy it...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

Also, guys, suggest me a good HDMI cable as most of these monitors ship with no/inferior cables...


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

I play games on IPS. No ghosting at all. BTW the AOC models do come with HDMI cable


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I play games on IPS. No ghosting at all. BTW the AOC models do come with HDMI cable


What do you think my chances are of getting the AOC models in Silchar??? :-/


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> What do you think my chances are of getting the AOC models in Silchar??? :-/


Ah slim at best 
You could have bought from Ghy


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Ah slim at best
> You could have bought from Ghy



Will spend the next couple of weeks checking the local market!!! Hoping for the best!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Ah slim at best
> You could have bought from Ghy



Will spend the next couple of weeks checking the local market!!! Hoping for the best!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 5, 2014)

Bought Benq GL2760H... Mods can close this thread!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Bought Benq GL2760H... Mods can close this thread!!!



Congrats buddy and good monitor...


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 5, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Congrats buddy and good monitor...



Thanks, buddy...

Have not received it yet... Will post pics and a short review when I receive it!!!


----------

